# 2011 2012 Boss plow mounts



## foleymech (Dec 17, 2011)

Buying a new Chevy 2500HD truck and would like to see some photos of newer trucks without the plow on them to see how hacked up the front end of a $50,000 truck looks with a new Boss plow mount in the off season. I have an 01 2500hd chevy with a Boss; Truck and plow are awesome not getting rid of the unit just adding a new one. Thanx.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

If you add ballast , raise torsion bars a little amd then start putting on the undercarriage you not have to cut at all. Just remove lower valance.


----------



## kitzy (Aug 21, 2002)

Foley...last Dec I too bought a 50k f250 and I didnt want the valance removed...rather my installer cut a perfectly symmertrical piece out of the middle of the valance and it looks excellent. The truck doesnt look as nice when the valance is completely removed. Cant send you a pic at the moment.


----------



## foleymech (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, photos anyone? I might go to the dealer and visit my new truck today!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll try to post a pic of mine tomorrow.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

No cutting at all on '11-'12's, remove bottom valance (the thin 2in. one that shouldn't be there anyways) Raise torsion bars 8 turns, install mount is lowest position and the valance just bends up slightly, no problems at all, no more hacking valances like old days.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is mine. As you can see, I set it up without ballast or moving the torsion brs, then I lowered it an inch , thus the notch is deeper than it has to be.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

No reason to ever cut the valance! It simply bends the 1in. up to get the mount on.


----------

